# Rennet



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the difference between the tablets and the liquid? or is there one? I have liquid -can I convert recipes that call for tablets?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I have read that Junket (rennet tablets) are not real rennet at all but were formulated to gel desserts. One teaspoon of liquid rennet is supposed to be equivalent to one Junket Rennet tablet, but I would go by how much milk the recipe calls for instead, 1/2 teaspoon for every 2 gallons of milk or according to the label on your rennet.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

> What is the difference between rennet and junket tablets?
> 
> Junket contains the same enzyme as calf rennet. The difference is that junket often has a high pepsin content, which means that when used in cheesemaking the cheese may develop bitterness. However, rennet is a more highly refined product with a higher chymosin content and lower pepsin content and as such, is less likely to develop a bitter flavour in cheese. Junket tablets are also a more expensive method of obtaining the same level of milk coagulation, in comparison with rennet.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I was able to use the Junket rennet tablets yesterday to make cottage cheese. (I left my liquid rennet in Texas, but remembered the goats. LOL)

It worked fine.

1 tablet = 1 tsp


----------

